# April Photo Thread



## cybertect (Apr 1, 2010)

As nobody's started one yet... 

Cowcross Street EC1, taken this evening.







a reprise of this photo I took in April 1986






Couldn't get to the exact spot of the original as there's stuff for the new Crossrail station in the way


----------



## Tankus (Apr 1, 2010)

All quiet on the Central line


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 1, 2010)

cybertect said:


> As nobody's started one yet...



so wot r teh roolz this month?


----------



## starfish2000 (Apr 1, 2010)

Budapest last week


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 1, 2010)

cybertect said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One of those Honda Opel Monza things 

Fords were much more popular back then.


----------



## cybertect (Apr 1, 2010)

Crucifix Lane, SE1


----------



## e19896 (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Apr 2, 2010)

I had some help with this one


----------



## Tankus (Apr 2, 2010)

I like that


----------



## e19896 (Apr 3, 2010)

A clue Symmetry


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 4, 2010)

Dj Daredevil & Friends


----------



## kerb (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## kerb (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Apr 4, 2010)

The legendary DON LETTS nuff said oh that fucking bass


----------



## fubert (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (Apr 4, 2010)

sweet.

Nice  b/w series Kerb.


----------



## cybertect (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## Tankus (Apr 4, 2010)

heh ...love the colours 

Paella for people who haven't been to Spain  ...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## mauvais (Apr 5, 2010)

Lots of good stuff especially the Cowcross Street one but this:


Tankus said:


> heh ...love the colours
> 
> Paella for people who haven't been to Spain  ...


is excellent - everything's good about it.


----------



## Kingdom (Apr 5, 2010)

Bangkok and Chiang Mai


----------



## Kingdom (Apr 5, 2010)

Love love love this.



cybertect said:


> Crucifix Lane, SE1


----------



## gamma globulins (Apr 5, 2010)

It's very snake-like isn't it?


----------



## Tankus (Apr 5, 2010)

Market smiley


----------



## teuchter (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 5, 2010)

fucking hell, how do you take a photo that wide?!


----------



## teuchter (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Apathy (Apr 5, 2010)

cybertect said:


> As nobody's started one yet...
> 
> Cowcross Street EC1, taken this evening.
> 
> ...



not quite Back To The Future Part II


----------



## gamma globulins (Apr 5, 2010)

Good hugin jobs!

Don't like the pigface.....


----------



## idioteque (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## teuchter (Apr 5, 2010)

Sorry...yet another giant panorama


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 6, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


>


wierd image that one


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 6, 2010)

What's the story JC2?

Film scene?

Also teuchter was that taken this month?

(and stop posting panos and post the photo comp title etc *shakes Fist*  come on I got points last time that's never happened before or again pro'lly I'm all excited now... )


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 6, 2010)

JC2 I meant to ask you are you always shooting form hip height or is the camera mounted at the same level ?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 6, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> JC2 I meant to ask you are you always shooting form hip height or is the camera mounted at the same level ?



I often shoot from lower than face level.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## Tankus (Apr 6, 2010)

What are you using for the pano's? ...teuchter ? the train one is cracking 
and so is the Beirut comes to Canada JC2 ....


----------



## Tankus (Apr 6, 2010)

Originally Posted by GarfieldLeChat  
JC2 I meant to ask you are you always shooting form hip height or is the camera mounted at the same level ?

I often shoot from lower than face level.

heh ....I didn't pick up on that  , Its  a good idea , also its noticeable that more than a few of your subjects seem to be unaware of the camera ...makes the shot look a lot more natural to me  ! Hidden in a bag ?  ...Is this a bit..... eeeerrrr ...pervy ?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 6, 2010)

Tankus said:


> Originally Posted by GarfieldLeChat
> JC2 I meant to ask you are you always shooting form hip height or is the camera mounted at the same level ?
> 
> I often shoot from lower than face level.
> ...



Why would I put a camera in a bag?


----------



## Tankus (Apr 6, 2010)

hight ..remote operation and subject unawareness  .dunno ...... just a thought ...my pervy mind then  ..... heh

when I was working  in retail  we used to get a lot of test shoppers come in and would then film my colleagues selling technique , If it was poor I then would get a follow up visit to go through my training programme ..god .. it used to do my nonce in ...As the results could affect my wages  .....but sometimes you could tell , due to the way the shoulder bag was carried .....Glad Im out of it  ...now


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 6, 2010)

Tankus said:


> hight ..remote operation and subject unawareness  .dunno ...... just a thought ...my pervy mind then  ..... heh
> 
> when I was working  in retail  we used to get a lot of test shoppers come in and would then film my colleagues selling technique , If it was poor I then would get a follow up visit to go through my training programme ..god .. it used to do my nonce in ...As the results could affect my wages  .....but sometimes you could tell , due to the way the shoulder bag was carried .....Glad Im out of it  ...now



do your nonce in ...

you sure you don't mean bonce...

(nonce traditionally being a peado kiddy diddler...)


----------



## Tankus (Apr 6, 2010)

heh ..this is a good thread innt ....... photo query to perv to peado in 3 lines  ....arf ....b's next to the n , and I'd better not use the word head ...ah well


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 6, 2010)

Tankus said:


> heh ..this is a good thread innt ....... photo query to perv to peado in 3 lines  ....arf ....b's next to the n , and I'd better not use the word head ...ah well



lulz...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 6, 2010)

Tankus said:


> heh ..this is a good thread innt ....... photo query to perv to peado in 3 lines  ....arf ....b's next to the n , and I'd better not use the word head ...ah well



When you shoot from waist height, you have to watch out that your shots don't always contain a woman's butt in them.


----------



## Tankus (Apr 6, 2010)

its 2 am on I'm on my second bottle of tempranillo ..... stuff happens  ...... at least I've not got Gary glitter playing on the zune 

anyways....   liverpool street last tue...about as wide as my camera goes with a crop ...looking somewhat inadequate as to teuchter's ................ ah well


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 6, 2010)

I like that panorama effect.


----------



## Tankus (Apr 6, 2010)

Its just struck me that so many people wear black in london ...I don't think its a goth thing ...maybe there are a lot of funerals  ?...multi function clothes ...go to work , and your covered if a work mate keels over from stress ..!


----------



## Tankus (Apr 6, 2010)

its just cropped


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 6, 2010)

edit


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## Crispy (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh that last one is excellent


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 6, 2010)

You make Canada look scary. I always thought is was all about peace lovin hippies and wilderness (and lumber jacks of course - they could be scary, but not in the way your photo's depict).


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 6, 2010)

Stanley Edwards said:


> You make Canada look scary. I always thought is was all about peace lovin hippies and wilderness (and lumber jacks of course - they could be scary, but not in the way your photo's depict).



Is this better?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 6, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Is this better?
> 
> ...



Erm...

No. I'm not so sure it is.

They don't look like the sort of people I would want to share an evening with!


----------



## teuchter (Apr 6, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Also teuchter was that taken this month?



The two railway station ones were taken yesterday; the mountains one was last week some time so may technically have been last month.



> (and stop posting panos and post the photo comp title etc *shakes Fist*  come on I got points last time that's never happened before or again pro'lly I'm all excited now... )



I will do my best to get it sorted by the end of today.



Tankus said:


> What are you using for the pano's? ...teuchter ?



For these I just take a series of shots on my cameraphone and then stitch them together using hugin. I am finding it a bit addictive at the moment.


----------



## Tankus (Apr 6, 2010)

blimey ... I'm amazed you've got that result from a cameraphone , the image is so crisp too .........!

Thanks for the download site ...a nice freebie........definably going to have a play with it .....

cheers teuchter


----------



## derf (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## derf (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## derf (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## derf (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## derf (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## derf (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## derf (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## kerb (Apr 6, 2010)

cybertect said:


> Nice  b/w series Kerb.



thanks cybertect


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 6, 2010)

> Johnny Canuck2


 photos from a film set ?


----------



## mauvais (Apr 6, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> fucking hell, how do you take a photo that wide?!


More to the point, how do you take a photo that wide before you get beaten up by French police?


----------



## cybertect (Apr 6, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> photos from a film set ?



I was wondering that too.

Or he's taken an Easter vacation in New York?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 6, 2010)

cybertect said:


> I was wondering that too.
> 
> Or he's taken an Easter vacation in New York?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 6, 2010)

derf said:


>



This is a good picture.

More, please.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 6, 2010)

I'd have guessed Flashpoint, but that's Toronto.


----------



## kerb (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 7, 2010)

Comdey, Urbanites and Beer.


----------



## e19896 (Apr 7, 2010)

The Crookes (UK Tour) + support at SOYO LIVE 5 4 2010 christ i love this job, Don Lets Sat night. Chill Sunday, The Crookes Monday it was a free gig, but i had access to the band from 4 0 clock get in there a plesure..


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (Apr 7, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


>



You've been hob-nobbing with David Puttnam?


----------



## cybertect (Apr 7, 2010)

A new toy arrived in the post this morning... a Sekonic L-358 light meter.

My car-boot Weston wasn't really cutting it, especially in low light (I think it really needs a service, calibration and probably a new Selenium cell) and I wanted to be able to meter for flash.

Test shot with the 5D in lunch time drizzle, but I rather liked it.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 7, 2010)

cybertect said:


> You've been hob-nobbing with David Puttnam?



lol no ...

that's an urbanite too...


----------



## cybertect (Apr 7, 2010)

Fashion & Textile Museum, Bermondsey Street SE1


----------



## teuchter (Apr 7, 2010)

Gold star for anyone who can identify the building.


----------



## Tankus (Apr 7, 2010)

love the last one kerb ....and the colours...             council rock salt storage ?

Nice day tomorrow ...might bob along the riverclipper down to the dome....

Um .... numpty question , but I haven't long been using DSLR's  .... So I'm still a newbie . but what's wrong with the 5D's light meter  ?  cybertec ....what is the advantage ?


----------



## teuchter (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 8, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Gold star for anyone who can identify the building.



no idea but is the floor really that concaved or is that a product of the pano?

If so can I take a skate board in there ??


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 8, 2010)

Another two quid car boot sale find 

It is one of these clockwork movie camera beasties and appears to be fully working

http://www.bolexcollector.com/cameras/b8.html


----------



## teuchter (Apr 8, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> no idea but is the floor really that concaved or is that a product of the pano?
> 
> If so can I take a skate board in there ??



No, the floor really is like that. I'd like to see someone try to get a skateboard in there.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 8, 2010)

teuchter said:


> No, the floor really is like that. I'd like to see someone try to get a skateboard in there.



sounds like a challenge... 

is it near london...????


----------



## Tankus (Apr 8, 2010)

Only a university would waste space  like that surely ..I would love to see the outside ..Teuchter


----------



## teuchter (Apr 8, 2010)

You are correct - it is a university. 

It is about 450 miles from London.

I didn't take many photos of the outside - the landscaping isn't finished and will be fairly critical to how the external parts work.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 8, 2010)

Hackneyed Cannuck


----------



## Tankus (Apr 8, 2010)

Blackbury people








Off for another pie





should have gone to Hampstead heath ..........................................more pies over here


----------



## Tankus (Apr 8, 2010)

soap and water






fair enough....................................................................Have I got enough time to do an interview ?...








In the thick of it


----------



## kerb (Apr 9, 2010)

cybertect said:


> Fashion & Textile Museum, Bermondsey Street SE1



I like that



Tankus said:


> love the last one kerb ....and the colours...             council rock salt storage ?



A pesticide storage warehouse near where I live. Can hold 8500 tonnes of it when filled to max capacity.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 9, 2010)

Band called Enemywithin


























A slideshow of the whole set is Here:-

http://www.pbase.com/hocus_eye/april2010&view=slideshow


----------



## derf (Apr 9, 2010)

Mine are not so good as many on here and I only have the camera phone but I hope you enjoy the odd snap.


----------



## Kingdom (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Tankus (Apr 9, 2010)

St Thomas at sunset


----------



## Tankus (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (Apr 9, 2010)

A theme of proportions, or, you know how you keep taking the same photograph over and over again...


----------



## ramjamclub (Apr 10, 2010)

Fairground at South shields


----------



## teuchter (Apr 10, 2010)

Tankus - do you apply some kind of "sharpen" filter to your photos? Or maybe your camera does it automatically. Either way, you might find it helpful to see if you can turn it down a little bit.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## punchdrunkme (Apr 10, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


>



Thats a great photo. Where is it taken? I love the colours from the lights.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 10, 2010)

punchdrunkme said:


> Thats a great photo. Where is it taken? I love the colours from the lights.



Granville Street, Vancouver.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Tankus (Apr 10, 2010)

teuchter  ...yeah ...last two bit too grainy perhaps  ....


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 10, 2010)

A French Foca Rangefinder Camera. Thia one was a complete wreck albeit still working. The camera apparently had been allowed to get soaked in moisture in a damp box in somebodies garage. It was a car boot sale find going for well over its real value at thirty five quid. I might have bought it for a fiver


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 10, 2010)

Finally got around to doing a bit of scanning:









goopy rollers ftw.


----------



## derf (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## derf (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## derf (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## derf (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## derf (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Apr 10, 2010)

cybertect said:


>



Brilliant that was a lucky shot


----------



## derf (Apr 10, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> Brilliant that was a lucky shot



Classy photo. I really liked that one.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 10, 2010)

Hasselblad body and lens, polaroid back, fujifilm fp-100c


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Kingdom (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (Apr 10, 2010)

That's an intriguing image. Like there's a story in there or something.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 11, 2010)

@VP...don't waste the negatives...thickest cartridge paper you can scrounge...soak in water for a bit...skim off excess water...place Polaroid neg onto /squeegy/a wallpaper corner roller/rolling pin/weight....leave for a few seconds before you peel off...you'll get at least one "unique" extra image. 

e2a::: a la


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 11, 2010)

boskysquelch said:


> @VP...don't waste the negatives...thickest cartridge paper you can scrounge...soak in water for a bit...skim off excess water...place Polaroid neg onto /squeegy/a wallpaper corner roller/rolling pin/weight....leave for a few seconds before you peel off...you'll get at least one "unique" extra image.
> 
> e2a::: a la



Coo, gorgeous! Can the neg have dried, or is it a 'quick! quick!' process? I've seen some beautiful transfers in the past, but it always seemed like voodoo 

I also saw this process: http://new55project.blogspot.com/2010/04/blog-post_6525.html

Bleach  Scary, but interesting.


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 11, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I also saw this process: http://new55project.blogspot.com/2010/04/blog-post_6525.html
> 
> Bleach  Scary, but interesting.



yeah. goferrit.

"my" method works best fresh, naturally the neg gets trashed after two or three goes..the image getting weaker as you "transfer" more gunk to the papers......but dunt see why you can't do "your" method on oldens you may have about....& go the way of scannage...nice stuff..gud find.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 11, 2010)

Dude, been looking at the fuji/polaroid transfers groups on flickr. It's not the actual neg, but the print side used for the transfers. You peel apart a few seconds after pulling the thing out of the camera, and the print goes face down on the paper. You sacrifice the print by turning it into a negative before it's developed properly. So effectively one shot produces 2 negative (the normal negative - that you can use the bleach process on to get a really crisp, scannable neg), and a transfer negative that is 'used up' in making the transfer image. iyswim.

(Also, that photo you posted - lookee what I founded: http://www.flickr.com/photos/scotthuckphoto/3076734256/in/pool-708265@N23 )

Edit: http://www.flickr.com/groups/polaroid_/discuss/72157603906450061 A discussion of how to do it. Seems it's more difficult with fujifilm than polaroid.

So I reckon I'll go down the bleach route first. That way I get to keep my nice positive print, and I can wait for weeks or months if I like before getting the neg sorted.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 11, 2010)

Digital pinhole. 

Instant gratification rule number 1: When you run out of inspiration for polaroid photographs, but still want something instant, take digital photos of polaroids and pretend it still feels as satisfying.


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 11, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Dude, been looking at the fuji/polaroid transfers groups on flickr. It's not the actual neg, but the print side used for the transfers.



aaaaaaaaaah... I seees...ignore me then_ish...however that's what I _used_ to do with 5x4 Polaroids..ie roll the neg onto paper...still got some nice stuff out of it.

anyways thanks for the heads up & correction. knowledge added to.


----------



## derf (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## blairsh (Apr 11, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


>



I like this


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 11, 2010)

Taken with a Russian 35mm Fed 50 Camera with an Industar-81 f2.8 35mm Lens. Ilford FP4 film developed in kitchen sink with out of date chemicals.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## ramjamclub (Apr 12, 2010)

nice photo's stowpirate.


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 12, 2010)

ramjamclub said:


> nice photo's stowpirate.



They are from a  test film to check camera was still working. Somebody had dropped it and bent the lens barrel albeit the lens appears to be still in correct position.







Fish and chip shop delivery from same camera.






House I always use to test an unknown camera


----------



## kerb (Apr 12, 2010)

Carrying on with the theme.


----------



## madzone (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't think it's a brilliant photo but I do like the colours


----------



## teuchter (Apr 12, 2010)

Is it Cornwall?


----------



## madzone (Apr 12, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Is it Cornwall?


 Isles of Scilly. Last week.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 12, 2010)

I'd like to go to the Scilly Isles. Seems quite expensive to get there though.


----------



## madzone (Apr 12, 2010)

teuchter said:


> I'd like to go to the Scilly Isles. Seems quite expensive to get there though.


 Yeah, it is. I got a return flight on the skybus for £90 because there was an offer on but then you've got accommodation and the like. I've got loads of friends there so I can afford to do it. It can be cheaper on the boat but I hate the boat with a passion.


----------



## kerb (Apr 12, 2010)

All b&w's converted in PS and mostly just adjusted the curves. 





This one reminds me of the Great Escape


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 12, 2010)

A different band


























My next lot of pictures will be architecture, I promise, just for a change.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 12, 2010)

More internet points on offer to anyone who can identify this building:


----------



## derf (Apr 12, 2010)

Muslim graveyard, Indonesia.


----------



## derf (Apr 12, 2010)

Chillin' in a mosque


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 12, 2010)

More hugin photo stitching nonsense. Three photos of the Macgillycuddy's Reeks.


----------



## derf (Apr 12, 2010)

Pet under torchlight.


----------



## derf (Apr 12, 2010)

I loved the small shows. So many interesting people.


----------



## derf (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (Apr 12, 2010)

Demolition of Darnay House on Jamaica Road SE16 as part of the Bermondsey Spa regeneration scheme.


----------



## cybertect (Apr 12, 2010)

New mural at the Design Museum


----------



## teuchter (Apr 12, 2010)

Auditorium de Lyon

Unfortunately it was closed at the time... would have liked to see what it's like inside.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 12, 2010)

Assorted French Alpine resort architecture


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## Kingdom (Apr 13, 2010)

Kerb - really enjoying your B&W set. Are you on Flickr? 

Cybertect - the mural is photo is ace, ace, ace.


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 14, 2010)

Shirley Towers


----------



## kerb (Apr 14, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> More hugin photo stitching nonsense. Three photos of the Macgillycuddy's Reeks.





looks like stepping out onto some planet from where I'm sat


----------



## cybertect (Apr 14, 2010)

Southwark Council's new-ish offices at 160 Tooley Street


----------



## kerb (Apr 14, 2010)

Kingdom said:


> Kerb - really enjoying your B&W set. Are you on Flickr?



Na not really. I had one once but lost the keys to that ages ago


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 14, 2010)

Something different from me:-


























I know that I promised architecture, but that will be along later.


----------



## derf (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## derf (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Apr 14, 2010)

Another car boot sale find


----------



## teuchter (Apr 14, 2010)

Stowpirate, I would like to see a photo of the room in which you pile your stash of thousands of ancient cameras.

Are you planning to open a museum some day?


----------



## Kingdom (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Apr 14, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Stowpirate, I would like to see a photo of the room in which you pile your stash of thousands of ancient cameras.
> 
> Are you planning to open a museum some day?



There is about two hundred cameras which I am now thinning down to something more sensible. Nowadays the car boot stuff ends up on ebay 

I bought a working Nikon FM black SLR body for three quid this morning which I might hang onto


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 14, 2010)

Here is another one! A Russian 35mm Lomo Cosmic 35 which is the same as the Smena Lomography stuff. It has the same/similar lens shutter assembly to those on the Lubitel TLR types. The Russians were selling quite sophisticated cameras to their population while we were subjected to craptastic Kodak Instamatics


----------



## gamma globulins (Apr 14, 2010)

So I've been asked to do a bit of club photography. Not terribly arty, but it's pleasing to be paid in drinks and occasionally moneh. And my fisheye converter is very helpful for getting lots of people in/funny photos.

Won't bore you as I take about 200 a night (one night a fortnight), but here's a few faves.

























There's a get-in-free-in-ancient-egyptian-fancy-dress theme tonight, but this was taken a week ago. I think he must have misread the website.


----------



## gamma globulins (Apr 14, 2010)

Sorry about the watermark, the ones without it aren't hosted (certainly not yet anyway).


----------



## mauvais (Apr 14, 2010)

Sweet FA said:


> Shirley Towers


That's right behind our house. We were all in at the time and didn't notice a thing - by thing I mean a fire, 20 fire engines and god knows what else.


----------



## gamma globulins (Apr 14, 2010)

Kingdom said:


>



This is a bit of an aesthetic quandry. I liie the photo, but still dislike pigface!


----------



## teuchter (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## teuchter (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 14, 2010)

mauvais said:


> That's right behind our house. We were all in at the time and didn't notice a thing - by thing I mean a fire, 20 fire engines and god knows what else.


No, it's behind _my_ house 





I sense _WAR!_





Either that or we're neighbours


----------



## mauvais (Apr 14, 2010)

WAR IT IS! 

Avenue


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 14, 2010)

StJ Road darling. Not Upper Shirley side but one can dream.  

You're on N or L Ave 

Just so's I can zero in the field guns you understand


----------



## mauvais (Apr 14, 2010)

Oh I used to live there, but then I got to live somewhere nice without any actual war (Highfield), and now I'm back. I told you where I am. It's not quiiiiite next door but it did rain tower dust on us like a poor man's 9/11.


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 15, 2010)

If you've got children I probably teach them then.


Bwahahahahahaha.


----------



## cybertect (Apr 15, 2010)

teuchter said:


>




Are you going to let NASA know how you managed to take a trip to Ganymede as well as France, all in the space of a long weekend?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## teuchter (Apr 15, 2010)

cybertect said:


> Are you going to let NASA know how you managed to take a trip to Ganymede as well as France, all in the space of a long weekend?



A few more test flights necessary before I sell the technology to them.


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 15, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


>



Great fire of London?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 15, 2010)

stow -


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 15, 2010)

Pig Head


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 15, 2010)

Last one for a while.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 15, 2010)

Homage a Atget


----------



## teuchter (Apr 15, 2010)

Yet more mountains


----------



## teuchter (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## dlx1 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Homage a Atget



I like them jars


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 15, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> I like them jars



http://www.kilnerjarsuk.co.uk/

Available in all good jar shops


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## Beanburger (Apr 15, 2010)

teuchter said:


>


Is that a snow swastika?


----------



## teuchter (Apr 15, 2010)

Beanburger said:


> Is that a snow swastika?



My cover is blown


----------



## teuchter (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Apr 16, 2010)

teuchter said:


> My cover is blown



Is that Berchtesgaden in the Bavarian Alps


----------



## derf (Apr 16, 2010)




----------



## derf (Apr 16, 2010)

A poor Indonesian's house


----------



## idioteque (Apr 16, 2010)

Whereabouts are you teuchter? It look amazing, I am so jealous. 

Did any of you take any pictures of the supposedly 'apocalyptic' sunset resulting from the volcanic ash last night? It wasn't very apocalyptic on the Essex coast but still very pretty. Took these on my camera phone, wish I'd taken my proper camera with me


----------



## idioteque (Apr 16, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


>





teuchter said:


>



I really really like these two in particular from the last few pages


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 16, 2010)

Early 1950's 35mm Finetta 88 camera.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 16, 2010)

I do love to be beside the seaside


----------



## big eejit (Apr 16, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (Apr 17, 2010)

St Thomas Street pedestrian bridge


----------



## e19896 (Apr 17, 2010)

Hay up so it has been a while..
























Doncaster once more, lunch with a friend at that cafe once more..


----------



## derf (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## derf (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (Apr 17, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


>



You're taking this lo-fi thing to extremes 

Bishopsgate EC2


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## army_of_one (Apr 17, 2010)

Spent a few days in the Black Forest at Titisee(snicker) and went to Europa Park in Rust.


----------



## Kingdom (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## gamma globulins (Apr 17, 2010)

^ Brilliant!


----------



## ramjamclub (Apr 17, 2010)

*Volcanic ash sunset*


----------



## derf (Apr 17, 2010)

^^

The ash sunset photo (apart from being bloody good) is interesting.
Indonesia's Mount Tambora eruption of 1815 caused this to be painted by Turner.






If anyone is near Chichester canal it would be interesting to see a sunset shot from the same place.


----------



## e19896 (Apr 17, 2010)

Volcanic ash sunset my take


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 18, 2010)

edit


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## treefrog (Apr 18, 2010)

Monarch butterfly chrysalis


----------



## cybertect (Apr 18, 2010)

Willis & Lloyds Buildings, Fenchurch Ave EC3


----------



## derf (Apr 18, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


>



Nice shot and interesting.
Where is it and what about the orange turbans?
I thought orange was the battle colour. Is that wrong and. if so, what does it signify?


----------



## e19896 (Apr 18, 2010)

Volcanic #Ash Sunset






Tunes on the player Nick Drake Five Leaves Left, was sat for a full hour:


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 18, 2010)

Zeiss Ikon 35mm Colora camera manufactured around 1960.


----------



## cybertect (Apr 18, 2010)

e19896 said:


> Tunes on the player Nick Drake Five Leaves Left, was sat for a full hour:



waiting for _Saturday Sun_ at the end of the album?


----------



## e19896 (Apr 18, 2010)

cybertect said:


> waiting for _Saturday Sun_ at the end of the album?



Indeed thats why i put it on The Player






As  i walked into town, and the whole way I allso had my head tilted upwards, admiring the lack of contrails. It felt so… special, i was on my way to take images of Samuel Fox and Company: (under demolition) one year on.. I got back at three put those images on line and by 730 i was watching the sun set as i played Nick Drake Five Leaves Left watching a (Volcanic #Ash Sunset) over Redmires Sheffield if this is life with out plains then it is cool by me.. More


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 18, 2010)

derf said:


> Nice shot and interesting.
> Where is it and what about the orange turbans?
> I thought orange was the battle colour. Is that wrong and. if so, what does it signify?



Blue would be more likely to be associated with martial activity, I think.



> Turbans come in every color and pattern but there are three colors most commonly worn: white, deep blue, and saffron orange. White turbans are worn to extend the aura and the person’s projection. Royal blue or navy blue turbans are common among Sikh ministers and gyanis, especially in India. The blue is the color of the warrior and of protection. Saffron orange is the third Sikh color and is commonly worn by Sikhs worldwide. Orange represents wisdom. Black turbans can represent surrender of the ego. Other colors of turbans don’t have a significance associated with them. Sometimes it’s just a case of fashion, of matching a turban to a business suit, for example.



http://fateh.sikhnet.com/s/whyturbans#Colored Turbans


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 18, 2010)

Russian Lubitel 166B TLR


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 18, 2010)

A few from around Cumbria and Teesdale today.  A few others here.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 18, 2010)

Aren't lambs awesome


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 19, 2010)

Uri da Cunha Stratford


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 19, 2010)

Special P @ LOL Dingwalls Camden


----------



## cybertect (Apr 19, 2010)

Lloyds building, Lime Street


----------



## derf (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## derf (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## derf (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Kingdom (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## teuchter (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## teuchter (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## teuchter (Apr 20, 2010)

idioteque said:


> Whereabouts are you teuchter? It look amazing, I am so jealous.



Brixton Hill.














However those photos are from the French Alps


----------



## cybertect (Apr 20, 2010)

some pics from The Shard


----------



## cybertect (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## dlx1 (Apr 20, 2010)

^  Gradient


----------



## Kingdom (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 20, 2010)

South Devon


----------



## cybertect (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## derf (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## derf (Apr 21, 2010)

KL, Malaysia, 2005


----------



## cybertect (Apr 21, 2010)

I think I need to know what's going on here.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 21, 2010)

they're growing budda


----------



## derf (Apr 21, 2010)

cybertect said:


> I think I need to know what's going on here.



People are posting photos of whatever they feel like for the enjoyment of others.
I've added a couple in the vague hope they can get close to much of the top stuff on this thread. Frankly I've failed but I hope they can still be interesting to a few.


----------



## cybertect (Apr 21, 2010)

No I meant the monk with the leaf, silly.

Is he, er, applying it to the chap with in white?


----------



## kerb (Apr 21, 2010)

wow. Some good shots from the usual suspects since the last time I checked. 
Haven't been very adventurous this past week or so, so an image from the garden


----------



## derf (Apr 21, 2010)

cybertect said:


> No I meant the monk with the leaf, silly.
> 
> Is he, er, applying it to the chap with in white?



Oh, I see.

http://www.travour.com/travel-to-malaysia/festivals-of-malaysia/wesak-day-celebrations.html

The fat monk is splashing water on passers by to bless them. The parade was massive and travelled for miles from Brickfields to the centre. Everyone had a wonderful time.


----------



## e19896 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## MBV (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## gamma globulins (Apr 21, 2010)

kerb said:


> wow. Some good shots from the usual suspects since the last time I checked.
> Haven't been very adventurous this past week or so, so an image from the garden



This is gorgeous! You weren't tempted to do some startrails?

Bit of fisheye fun at a friend's birthday.


----------



## derf (Apr 21, 2010)

dfm said:


>



I like that.


----------



## kerb (Apr 22, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


> This is gorgeous! You weren't tempted to do some startrails?
> 
> Bit of fisheye fun at a friend's birthday.



thanks for the compliment. Might try some later on actually if the sky clears. 

Loving the fish eye as well. You've got some good portraits there. Esp those last two. What mm lens is that?


----------



## gamma globulins (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks! It's an Opteka x0.35 converter (52mm screw) mounted on an 18-55mm (hence the barrel). Which I guess is 6.3mm, but you need to use ~24mm to eliminate the barrelling so 8.4mm effective. Was a bit disappointed with it when I first got it, lots of distortion once you move out of the "sweet spot" in the centre (well, for 10% the cost of a proper fisheye I shouldn't have expected much). But for low-light portraits I've discovered it's actually not too bad, the combination of bokeh and (usually) darkness make the distortion ignorable. If you're thnking of getting a fisheye but aren't sure about the price it's not a bad halfway house (these days I'm itching more and more for a 10.5mm, but it'll be a few years before that happens).

Recently been doing some 'nightclub' work (thankfully the kind with decent music, happy but not overly affluent students, and no dress code) which has been really good for both sharpening up my people photography skillzors, and covering my food bill for the week (sorry about the logo).
















When I attach it to my 50mm f1.8 (manual) something interesting happens. Firstly, it becomes effectively a 17.5mm, with a field of view through the fisheye sweet spot. And secondly because it drags in more light than the 50mm alone the DOF goes funny. Incredibly narrow, so everything ends up with a soft focus effect AND I noticed last night that the point of focus through the viewfinder is no longer quite accurate. I'm going to have a play with it tonight and see if I can work out whether it's long or short sighted. Will post some photos when I'm home.

Man, the photos above are only from a week ago, and looking at them now I'm so much happier with the ones I did last night. It's nice to feel yourself growing week by week.


----------



## Kingdom (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## derf (Apr 23, 2010)

Back to the game and newly armed with my 5mp Nokia E72 that I just dounloaded skype onto so I can call to UK for free. Christened the little bugger last night in a shopping centre hotspot with a half hour free call to my dad in England.
Ye godz that's a classy little phone.

Workers in a paddy field.


----------



## kerb (Apr 23, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


> Thanks! It's an Opteka x0.35 converter (52mm screw) mounted on an 18-55mm (hence the barrel). Which I guess is 6.3mm, but you need to use ~24mm to eliminate the barrelling so 8.4mm effective. Was a bit disappointed with it when I first got it, lots of distortion once you move out of the "sweet spot" in the centre (well, for 10% the cost of a proper fisheye I shouldn't have expected much). But for low-light portraits I've discovered it's actually not too bad, the combination of bokeh and (usually) darkness make the distortion ignorable. If you're thnking of getting a fisheye but aren't sure about the price it's not a bad halfway house (these days I'm itching more and more for a 10.5mm, but it'll be a few years before that happens).
> 
> Recently been doing some 'nightclub' work (thankfully the kind with decent music, happy but not overly affluent students, and no dress code) which has been really good for both sharpening up my people photography skillzors, and covering my food bill for the week (sorry about the logo).
> 
> ...



Another good selection. The first picture with the guy and his cards is a cool shot particularly his expression and the way the cards are suspended between his hands.  

I like fisheye's a lot but never been close to buying one because of their price, so thanks for the information on that. Keep them coming.


----------



## e19896 (Apr 23, 2010)

Wadlsey Churchyard Sheffield another deralict one from me..


----------



## Dan U (Apr 23, 2010)

from the garden


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## derf (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## Kingdom (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## Kingdom (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (Apr 24, 2010)

Spotted this chap with a butchers bike on Tooley Street while he was stopped at the junction with Tower Bridge Road yesterday.

It's fitted with a Cyclemaster powered wheel at the rear, which is what caught my attention. Probably of 1950s vintage, but I'm guessing.






Rather wonderful


----------



## derf (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## derf (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## gamma globulins (Apr 24, 2010)

Like th last one derf, but the focus seems a bit off on both of them. Are you sure you're not leaning forward in the gap between focus and shot?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 24, 2010)

Exeter


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 24, 2010)

Exeter continued:


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 24, 2010)

Lazers


----------



## derf (Apr 24, 2010)

^ 
That looks well.


----------



## derf (Apr 24, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


> Like th last one derf, but the focus seems a bit off on both of them. Are you sure you're not leaning forward in the gap between focus and shot?



It's just a phone cam and I think the moving cars are confusing it.


----------



## cybertect (Apr 24, 2010)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Exeter continued:



I didn't realise there was so much red sandstone in use in Exeter, though I suppose it figures.


----------



## gamma globulins (Apr 24, 2010)

derf said:


> It's just a phone cam and I think the moving cars are confusing it.



Ah, OK. I gave up on my phone camera but you seem to get better results out of yours.



Hocus Eye. said:


> Exeter continued[/IMG]



They're good shots Hocus. Only critique I can offer is a tendency towards similarity between the shots (though I'm as guilty of that as anyone when it comes to most of my work), and that the sky in the last one is a bit off (can you adjust the tones to shift it from cyan to blue proper?).


----------



## gamma globulins (Apr 24, 2010)

Robin Hood relief and statue at Nottingham 'Castle'.





















And a lion who regards us with suspicion (fisheye distortion evident, though I was using a wide aperture for lower DOF).


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## mauvais (Apr 24, 2010)

Kingdom said:


>


I like this a lot, and the other four piece. If you can turn the mundane into good shots like this, you've got it sorted.


----------



## Kingdom (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks, mauvais, very much appreciated.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (Apr 25, 2010)

mauvais said:


> I like this a lot, and the other four piece. If you can turn the mundane into good shots like this, you've got it sorted.



I was going to say much the same. They're really nice. Great tones.


----------



## Kingdom (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you, guys.


----------



## kerb (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice work Kingdom. 

Really got a good style/technique with these black and whites


----------



## Paul Russell (Apr 25, 2010)

Some beach


----------



## Paul Russell (Apr 25, 2010)

Some nature:


----------



## fubert (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## derf (Apr 26, 2010)

Since we are all supposed to hate Iranians at the moment I thought I would pop these in of some I met here yesterday.











EDIT to add - Lovely bunch and really friendly.


----------



## derf (Apr 26, 2010)

Sadly for the Malaysian team their raft is as empty as their medal box.






And that's a pity because they were also a really nice bunch.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 26, 2010)

Peacock 2nd photo rich blue


----------



## plurker (Apr 26, 2010)

This came out blurry, so it needed a tiny bit of photoshoppery


----------



## cybertect (Apr 26, 2010)

_Elements of Production_ by FaddaSantos at the Design Museum Tank


----------



## cybertect (Apr 26, 2010)

Two more from the Design Museum today











I'm having a bit of fun with a new RAW processor.


----------



## Kingdom (Apr 26, 2010)

cybertect said:


> I'm having a bit of fun with a new RAW processor.



New RAW Thingy? What's that?


----------



## cybertect (Apr 26, 2010)

RPP - http://www.raw-photo-processor.com

It's donationware, Mac OS X only. The new version has some presets for film emulation (Kodachrome 64, Velvia 50, etc) which was what finally made me take notice.

Quirky interface, but it does the business with detail and colour and some very nice b/w conversions. Knocks Adobe Camera RAW into a cocked hat, especially with red tones, which have always been somewhat unsatisfactory in ACR/Lightroom IMHO.


----------



## gamma globulins (Apr 27, 2010)

cybertect said:


> _Elements of Production_ by FaddaSantos at the Design Museum Tank



Loving this Cybertect!

The best of last weeks' club work (logo free this time).


----------



## gamma globulins (Apr 27, 2010)

fubert said:


>



I like the peacock shots Fubert. But this one seems slightly flat in comparison to the other, have you done any brightness/contrast adjustments?


----------



## kerb (Apr 27, 2010)

Last set this month.


----------



## kerb (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Kingdom (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Crispy (Apr 27, 2010)

kerb said:


>



Yes yes


----------



## kerb (Apr 27, 2010)

cybertect said:


> Two more from the Design Museum today



Don't know how that slipped under the radar. 
Cool as btw



Crispy said:


> Yes yes



Thanks buddy


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 27, 2010)

Taken with a Nikon FM SLR & Super-Takumar 55mm f2 lens using a bayonet to screw mount adapter. Test film developed in kitchen sink and negatives hung on garden line to dry


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 27, 2010)

Nikon FM SLR & Russian Tair-IIA 135mm f2.8 lens.


----------



## cybertect (Apr 27, 2010)

kerb said:


> Don't know how that slipped under the radar.
> Cool as btw




Ta 

Two from this lunch time in SE1

Tower Bridge






Southwark Street


----------



## Kingdom (Apr 27, 2010)

cybertect said:


> Southwark Street



I'm sure i used to work opposite this building. Is it the one with jaunty angled upper windows?


----------



## cybertect (Apr 27, 2010)

That's the one. It's by Campbell, Zoglovich, Wilkinson & Gough. A conversion of three existing buildings circa 2001 IIRC.


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## fubert (Apr 27, 2010)

Dan U said:


> from the garden



that's brilliant that is


----------



## Kingdom (Apr 27, 2010)

cybertect said:


> That's the one. It's by Campbell, Zoglovich, Wilkinson & Gough. A conversion of three existing buildings circa 2001 IIRC.



Flashback to many long Friday afternoons looking out over this building.

Very, very, very good photo. A real capture. The table football(?), the working gent, the sharpness. Perfect. Love it.

What gear are you using?

ETA: Found you Flickr - added!


----------



## cybertect (Apr 27, 2010)

Just the Canon 5D and EF 50mm f/1.4 today


----------



## Kingdom (Apr 27, 2010)

cybertect said:


> Just the Canon 5D and EF 50mm f/1.4 today



I'm just about to branch out into some Canon L glass. No more budget stuff, although they've done me well for this first 18 months or so of using a DSLR.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 27, 2010)

Paul Russell said:


>


i love your pictures i do.


----------



## cybertect (Apr 27, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i love your pictures i do.



Likewise. It's bloody difficult to emulate.  

My best effort today.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 27, 2010)

yours aren't exactly so bloody bad cybertect eh?


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 27, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Yes yes



switchflip2kruk?


----------



## Paul Russell (Apr 28, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i love your pictures i do.



Cheers!


----------



## e19896 (Apr 28, 2010)

When religion is redundant what do we do with the empty’s?


----------



## e19896 (Apr 28, 2010)

a vague representation of the people aka towords an hung parliment.


----------



## e19896 (Apr 28, 2010)

Music has to ask things of yourself.


----------



## e19896 (Apr 28, 2010)

http://www.strummerville.com/


----------



## e19896 (Apr 28, 2010)

Christ i love this job..


----------



## derf (Apr 28, 2010)

e19896 said:


> http://www.strummerville.com/



Now that is a seriously classy photo.


----------



## derf (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Kingdom (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Apr 28, 2010)

derf said:


> Now that is a seriously classy photo.



Thanks good lighting is an help i find i worked the floor that night..


----------



## kerb (Apr 29, 2010)

e19896 said:


> Thanks good lighting is an help i find i worked the floor that night..



Great shot there e numbers.


----------



## kerb (Apr 29, 2010)

Down the road and left.


----------



## kerb (Apr 29, 2010)

Continued...


----------



## cybertect (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Apr 29, 2010)

kerb said:


> Great shot there e numbers.



Thanks and today i hate takeing images, i stink got home at three little sleep and have to go through last nights load, it did not help the staff at Sheffield 02 being a little hard, though i had the right passes etc and a right posh camera round me neck oh your a phtographer..






Though i had an afternoon to go for a walk that was nice..


----------



## Kingdom (Apr 29, 2010)

Lovely meejum format...


----------



## g force (Apr 29, 2010)

Some pics from Shizuoka, Japan


----------



## e19896 (Apr 29, 2010)

name the plant time i come across these four years back go back each year to the same location, there ground plants stink like a mother though in a nice way and look erm fucked up, well over to you lot (yes i know there name lets see if you lot do?)


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 29, 2010)

It's an Arum Lily and yes they are smelly.  The smell attracts flies.


----------



## e19896 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hocus Eye. said:


> It's an Arum Lily and yes they are smelly.  The smell attracts flies.



Christ well done, aka *skunk cabbage Lysichiton americanus* there an odd mother..http://images.google.co.uk/images?hl=en&q=Arum Lily aka Skunk Cabbage&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## Rainingstairs (Apr 29, 2010)

cybertect said:


> As nobody's started one yet...
> 
> Cowcross Street EC1, taken this evening.
> 
> ...



sweet!


----------



## Rainingstairs (Apr 29, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Sorry...yet another giant panorama]
> 
> Stunning!


----------



## lobster (Apr 29, 2010)

kerb said:


> Down the road and left.



That's some interesting lighting, coincidence?


----------



## cybertect (Apr 29, 2010)

An amusing spot by Southwark Cathedral


----------



## kerb (Apr 30, 2010)

lobster said:


> That's some interesting lighting, coincidence?



Just a combination of a clear night and long exposures. 

The first image is an unaltered JPEG. Second one I had to tweek the white balance because it had an orange hue from the street lights.

Is that what you meant?


----------



## gamma globulins (Apr 30, 2010)

Tad more fisheye converter fun.





Suspicious lion returns!





Non fisheye of his grumpy counterpart.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 30, 2010)

cybertect said:


>



That could just about pass as a Paul Russell (occasional poster here) photo...


----------



## cybertect (Apr 30, 2010)

My inspiration is rumbled


----------



## cybertect (Apr 30, 2010)

*Not* a Paul Russell-esque photo


----------



## teuchter (Apr 30, 2010)

cybertect said:


> *Not* a Paul Russell-esque photo



I have just made a thread specially for you. I'm sure you will sniff it out.


----------



## Grobelaar (Apr 30, 2010)

New camera (Panny GF1 in Portsmouth).





Old camera (Ricoh GRDII in Canvey Island).


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 30, 2010)

^ crabpool behind you


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 30, 2010)

g force said:


> Some pics from Shizuoka, Japan



g force - what this are they people name on padlocks and why ?

And Kingdom campsite. 

Edit: Thanks just had a look on wiki on Tokugawa Ieyasu


----------



## g force (Apr 30, 2010)

It's the 'entrance' to a Buddhist/Shinto shrine dedicated to the deified spirit of Tokugawa Ieyasu a famous Shogun. The grounds are considered sacred so people literally "lock" messages and prayers hoping they will be answered by his spirit.


----------



## cybertect (Apr 30, 2010)

Under the north side of London Bridge


----------



## cybertect (Apr 30, 2010)

Next bridge down the river


----------



## cybertect (Apr 30, 2010)

Grobelaar said:


> New camera (Panny GF1 in Portsmouth).



Fab


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 30, 2010)

n5 last night


----------



## cybertect (May 1, 2010)

One last one for today


----------



## derf (May 1, 2010)

This has been an excellent thread with some very interesting photos. I can't wait for the new one.

I don't have a May photo but I do have one of Mai's mother.

Lenggong, Ipoh, Malaysia. 2005


----------



## cybertect (May 2, 2010)




----------

